# [beantwortet] emerge system = emerge -e system ???

## Yonathan

hallo

bin grade dabei das system von grund auf neu zu bauen.

nun ist es so, dass beim emerge -e system hin  und wieder fehler auftauchen, die den prozess des emergens beenden. wenn ich nschliessend emerge -s system erneut ausfuehre, dann werden wieder ale 104 pakete emerged, die vorher auch schon emerged wurden. ein emerge --resume -e system liefert nur sowas wie: da is nix, wo man weitermachen kann, so dass mir nur ein konplettes neuemergen bleibt.

kann ich das verhindern, indem ich emerge system starte? dann muessten doch eigentlich nur die noch nicht vorhandenen pakete gebaut werden, oder?

lg. yona

----------

## TheCurse

Ein emerge --resume funktioniert nicht (ohne -e)? Um nur nicht vorhandene Pakete zu bauen empfiehlt sich eine emerge system. Hoffe, das hilft dir ein wenig weiter. Aber ganz ehrlich konnte ich dein Problem nicht ganz nachvollziehen, was soll denn eine emerge --resume -e system bezwecken? Dass er den letzten emergevorgang fortsetzt, aber mit einem leeren Tree, also mit allen abhängigkeiten? Kannste doch direkt emerge -e system eintippen, wird auch alles neu geemerged.

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## Earthwings

Du kannst ein abgebrochenes emerge -e system durchaus mit emerge --resume fortsetzen, darfst zwischendurch aber emerge nicht mehr aufrufen (z.B. emerge -s system), da sonst die Informationen, die zum Fortsetzen benötigt werden, gelöscht werden. Es reicht übrigens emerge --resume, weitere Parameter braucht man nicht.

----------

## slick

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> bin grade dabei das system von grund auf neu zu bauen.
> 
> nun ist es so, dass beim emerge -e system hin  und wieder fehler auftauchen, die den prozess des emergens beenden. wenn ich nschliessend emerge -s system erneut ausfuehre, dann werden wieder ale 104 pakete emerged, die vorher auch schon emerged wurden. 

 

Du hast also schon ein "komplettes" "system"? 

Also -e übersetzt alle Pakete (unabhängig welche schon aktuell sind) neu. Bricht das wegen Fehlern ab und Du wieder emerge mit -e aufrufst fängt er logischerweise wieder von ganz vorn an. Wenn Du alle Pakete, mit einem Befehl, neu bauen willst die sich ohne Fehler neu bauen lassen (und die anderen werden ignoriert), was allerdings zu Abhängigkeitsfehler führen kann, probiers wie folgt:

```
for i in `emerge -pe system | grep "^\[ebuild" | cut -d "]" -f 2 | cut -d " " -f 2` ; do emerge =$i ; done
```

----------

## Yonathan

@slick: nein, ich hatte noch kein komplettes system. ist ja beim bauen immer abgebrochen.

habe es einfach nochmal gestartet und dann ging es jetzt, komisch aber wahr. weiß auch net, warum. vielleicht, weil ich zwischendurch einzelnes per hand emerged habe....

wie auch immer. es ist jetzt soweit alles fertig, jetzt habe ich nurnoch ein boot-problem, aber das löse ich auch noch und wenn nicht, dann starte ich einen neuen post.

thx.

yona

----------

## Robmaster

bevor ihr das ganze system immer wieder neubaut (bei fehlern ) koennt ihr auch ein emerge --depclean world versuchen um eure abhaenigkeiten zu pruefen.  :Cool: 

----------

